# Project 45 or Agent 6.0?



## ripdam (May 2, 2006)

I've got about 10 lbs on ya, but I love my 45. I feel very comfortable running river in it, even high volume stuff. It was the greatest thing to happen to my playboating. I felt like...finally a boat that fits me! Have not tried the agent, so I am curious to hear the responses you get. 

Have you tried them yet?


----------



## mrekid (May 13, 2004)

Have you considered the Jackson Star as well??


----------



## LYNN (Sep 28, 2004)

ripdam said:


> I've got about 10 lbs on ya, but I love my 45. I feel very comfortable running river in it, even high volume stuff. It was the greatest thing to happen to my playboating. I felt like...finally a boat that fits me! Have not tried the agent, so I am curious to hear the responses you get.
> 
> Have you tried them yet?


Hi, I'm getting close, must try both. Thanx soo much for your fedback, it helps. The Agent just became available here and I can't wait to get in the river.


----------



## LYNN (Sep 28, 2004)

mrekid said:


> Have you considered the Jackson Star as well??


Ya' I've tried it and had some fun looping, spinning and riding a wave, but had trouble surfing on smaller stuff. I love it all. You?


----------



## hobie (Nov 3, 2003)

Thanks for giving the Agent a go. I just got my 6.4 and am so stoked. Things I have found: Most comfortable play boat I have ever been in, super stable, very easy to roll, carthweels easy and well balanced (have not really surfed it yet, no great waves are in right now), and river runs awesome. There are some Agent 6.0s arriving in Colorado now. I should say I work for Dagger and have a loyalty there but regardless, I worked on this boat a ton with R&D and it turned out exactly how we wanted it. For the 6.0 we had several of our female paddlers test it for performance and fit right up until we shipped it out to have a mold made. It is a perfect Colorado player. Will do well at a variety of spots and be a forgiving river runner in between. 

hobie
My totaly biased 2 cents


----------



## iliketohike (Nov 29, 2006)

*I've paddled both...*

Project is an awesome boat...and so is the agent. First, they are both built in the same place, and that is evident when comparing them. What I noticed what seperates them is that the agent has slightly sless volume in the nose. This made it easier for me to initiate for loops. However, I am a 5'6 165lb dude, that like to fit into small boats. 

The answer, and what everyone Should be telling you... try both, alot. If you are going to drop a G on a boat you better like it a bunch, and comparing these two boats is so subjective to paddling style it's too hard to tell. I've paddled the project 45 at least 7 sessions at my local hole, and the agent only once. I can't tell you untill I paddle the agent a bunch more, but my hunch leans towards the project. And everyone tells me I 'should' paddle the 52, but my feet have plenty of room in 45 and I get enough pop for ariels. Having tried the 52 an equal amount of time I want the 45, cause I can throw it around. But that is contrary to what WS and most people would tell me at the store. Anyway, don't buy anything untill you're sure and only listen to your first hand experience in each boat. 

blablbalbalbablbalblablablbalbal


----------

